# MacBaren Honey & Chocolate



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

This is pretty much my review from TobaccoReviews.com w/ a few variations, i just felt like posting here.

I was looking for a tobacco that would really knock me off my feet and I came across this one and from what i've read, it packs a punch. So i was all about that.

Opening the tin revealed to me a world of pure, dark chocolate bliss w/ the slightest hint of honey. Interestingly enough, out of the tin was not sticky or wet at all really. I'm new to tobacco but i can tell you that the moisture level of my tin was nowhere near the consistency (moisture) as say, BCA or other aromatics. So, dry to my understanding. Packing was a little rough i guess. I felt like i had to cram to make it fit, you might have better luck breaking it into smaller pieces or rubbing it out.

Upon initial light, I got a pretty full taste of tobacco w/ hints of chocolate. I didn't taste the honey much at all and the absence of the honey flavor continued through the entire bowl.

About mid way through I was beginning to taste the chocolate more and more. I wouldn't describe it as "smoking" chocolate, because to me it was more like hints of chocolate that i could pick out.... very very dark chocolate. To me, this was a surprise due to the STRAIGHT chocolate smell that came from the tin. I'm aware that tin aroma rarely replicates the taste of the tobacco, but I was still expecting more. My taste buds are picky. It has a very heavy taste and there's more natural tobacco there than is chocolate to me.

Toward the end of the bowl, i found that if i pushed this blend i could get it to taste like a cigar (good?). Again, very full dark chocolate flavor w/ a heavy tone. By this time i was getting a buzz. Now, i don't inhale nor did i inhale this blend... so I don't know why this one made my head spin, aside from the fact i hadn't eaten in several hours. I tried a second bowl the other night on a full stomach and I didn't get the same buzz. Be careful though, puff this guy slow because he might bite if you push it, but not hard. Only a few relights were needed, and on the second light i was able to pick out the chocolate easier.

So overall, this was an alright blend. Nothing special, nothing terrible. I just couldn't get that outstanding chocolate taste I've heard everyone raving about. And to me the honey had taken a rain check on the taste bus where it only lingered in the lovely room note. This blend I would recommend as a sampler and that rare occasion you are looking for a very heavy, dark sweet smoke, but for me it is too rich to come back to all the time. Just make sure you do not smoke this on an empty stomach.

7/10


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for the review. p

I am a big fan of honey so I am a little disappointed to hear that the honey flavor doesn't come through. A while back I got some tobacco called 'Honeybuc' from a trade. It had that dark earthy flavor of honey that you often overlook when you have honey on toast or whatever


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Bleh! I have to downgrade this blend. I just lit up another bowl and got a terrible case of bite. I blew this threw my nose and it felt like i was smoking pure perique or something. Not long after i got a sever case of the hiccups which caused me to inhale this strong blend, which in turn caused me to cough... and it was just a terrible experience. I didn't smoke it for 10 minutes before i emptied the bowl.

I dunno, the MacBaren bite was definitely evident in this blend and it was very harsh. I have a whole tin of this stuff and i'm about to throw it out. I'm not going to judge MacBaren as a whole just from this blend as it's the only one i've tried. I'm more than willing to try more of their tobaccos, just not this one. Maybe i'll age it and come back to it in a few years when i can "stomach" this blend. Until then....

3/10


----------



## joxer96 (Aug 11, 2008)

Sorry if I'm asking the obvious, but did you let it dry out? I had a very similar experience with MacBaren Club Blend and Vanilla Cream. I tried both fresh out of the tin, and boy, did I pay for it. Both were difficult to keep lit, and they bit HARD no matter how slowly I sipped. I decided to set them aside for a couple months, what a difference that made! They are now among my favorite tobaccos. No more tongue bite, no more endless relights. I still let the Vanilla Cream dry out for about an hour before smoking just to play it safe, it's a bit more moist than the Club Blend. Give it a shot! Again, sorry if this is old news to you.

Gus


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

joxer96 said:


> Sorry if I'm asking the obvious, but did you let it dry out? I had a very similar experience with MacBaren Club Blend and Vanilla Cream. I tried both fresh out of the tin, and boy, did I pay for it. Both were difficult to keep lit, and they bit HARD no matter how slowly I sipped. I decided to set them aside for a couple months, what a difference that made! They are now among my favorite tobaccos. No more tongue bite, no more endless relights. I still let the Vanilla Cream dry out for about an hour before smoking just to play it safe, it's a bit more moist than the Club Blend. Give it a shot! Again, sorry if this is old news to you.
> 
> Gus


It actually seemed really dry to me straight from the tin. But i'm more than willing to give it a try. So what, just crack the lid a little or leave it off or what?


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

MacBaren Honey & Chocolate is the first tin I ever bought. Tried it, thought I loved it, then I tried other tobaccos and never went back. The tin is still sitting around somewhere as is my initial review. I'm going to go back and smoke a bowl or two tonight and re-review it. Thanks for posting this :tu

Edit: I found my review. This came out when tobaccoreviews.com didn't have it listed as a blend, and I could only find it at smokingpipes.com.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=107565


----------



## joxer96 (Aug 11, 2008)

Vrbas said:


> It actually seemed really dry to me straight from the tin. But i'm more than willing to give it a try. So what, just crack the lid a little or leave it off or what?


Didn't leave the lids loose or anything like that, they don't provide a completely airtight seal once they've been opened, and that seems to allow the contents to dry out slowly. When I smoke the Vanilla Cream, I'll rub some out of the tin and set it to dry for about an hour on a plate. But if the Honey and Chocolate was already dry...hmmmm, maybe that's as good as it's gonna get. Don't give up on MacBaren just yet though.


----------

